# Spider rigging rod question.



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Good Morning,

I've dabbled with spider rigging the past few years but have decided to concentrate more on it this year. I just purchased a Hi teck rod holder for rigging and wanted some opinions/suggestions on what the best all around rods would be in the 12 ft range. I'm leaning twords The B&M prostaffs but haven't ordered anything yet.

Thanks for the help fellas.........Tom


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

BIGTCAT'N said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I've dabbled with spider rigging the past few years but have decided to concentrate more on it this year. I just purchased a Hi teck rod holder for rigging and wanted some opinions/suggestions on what the best all around rods would be in the 12 ft range. I'm leaning twords The B&M prostaffs but haven't ordered anything yet.
> 
> Thanks for the help fellas.........Tom


I like bnm bucks jig pole. 
There was literally a spider rig thread started a few days ago by fishintechnician, id check it out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

